# Olight X7R Marauder



## Norseman

I got this flashlight in July 2019. It used to hold a charge for 1 or more months. Now like a week later I need to put it on charge. I can’t say I’ve gotten my money’s worth. Anyone suggest one similar that “I” can put in new batteries when they’re old and it doesn’t have to get shipped back to the manufacturer?

Also does anyone else have this experience with the light?


----------



## Olumin

Apparently you can disassemble the light and replace the batteries yourself. 4x samsung inr 18650 30q are inside. The "tailcap" is held in place by 3 side mounted screws. Doesn't look too hard. This video shows how to get to the batteries.

Apparently there is a 5 year guarantee. If you bought it in 19 there should be no issue having it repaired. I cant really recommend any alternatives as I dont have any experience with such lights. Im sure others will help out. But there is no need to throw it away.


----------



## DoctorMemory

Mine is still holding a charge (just checked), is on shelf duty now for a year. The _battery_ warranty is just one year. If you are up to it, replace the cells. Would be interesting to test the old ones -- I'll bet just one of them has failed.


----------



## Norseman

Well it’s still working but needs to be recharged like once a week now. What I did the other night was when the charging light turned green, I unplugged it and then plugged it right back in again and left it for like another couple of hours before it turned green again. Let’s see how long this charge lasts. I’m not gonna mess with it until it won’t hold a charge at all. 

Thanks for the input guys. I’m gonna favorite that video for when the day comes that I do have to swap out the batteries. It could be weeks, months or years but I will post another update when things change.


----------

